# 300g fish only



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

since i havnt been around here much lately heres a couple picks of the 300g i built over the last few months
its a 300g with a 130g sump, i had a few other fish in it but after addopting a very large grouper from a lfs thier are only 4 in the tank, a panther grouper (11-12") a blackspoted grouper (12") a emperor snapper (10-12"and growin) and buddie the big speckeled grouper whos about 18-20" and very tall and thick also.








buddie in the 130g qt tank


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow. Nice looking fish.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow massive tank!


----------



## Aquaman_95 (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks great! i love emperor snappers.

Could you get a pic of teh panther grouper? The only ones I've seen are 3-4 inches long...lol


----------



## rayzerray (Jan 18, 2008)

hey make a picture of you or someone standing next to the tank for scale....dont you need a sand base and more live rock?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks awesome! Just watch out for aggression issues as the groupers get a lot bigger.


----------



## CTSrt4 (Jan 10, 2008)

wow thats amazing you have to do a tank that size in a basement right i dont think the average house or apt can hold the weight of all that water gravel sand etc


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Whoa....that tank is huge! I love the red and white striped one (the snapper I'm assuming?).


----------



## Blackbeard (Jan 19, 2008)

Holy cow!! That setup is absolutely beautiful! Happy, GORGEOUS, healthy fish too!  
Do saltwater fish not do the plant-gig? As much as I love the greenery, your rock and sand combo is SOOOO rock on! 
Inspiring to this newbie.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Holy cow!! That setup is absolutely beautiful! Happy, GORGEOUS, healthy fish too!
> Do saltwater fish not do the plant-gig? As much as I love the greenery, your rock and sand combo is SOOOO rock on!
> Inspiring to this newbie.


There aren't many saltwater plants, however some people do aquascape with different macro algaes which can make a beautiful "plant-esque" tank.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

alrightie then where to start,
the panther grouper likes to stay hidden alot or up in the back where its hard to get a good pic but ill check if i have one somewhere, ive had the black grouper almost 2 years with absolutly no agression the panther i adopted from a friend a few months ago and is a complete chicken however the snapper and the big grouper get a little excited around dinner time. thiere isnt really any fighting but head butting for first dibs on food other than that ist all good.

the rock is from the 130g that the black spoted grouper and some others where in before, thiers about 100 lbs of rock which filled a 130g but looks like nothing in thier, im gonna be adding a lot more soon, thier was a couple large starfish in the tank but i bought a big urchin and it killed 2 of them so im gettin rid of the last starfish and the urchin and im gonna fill the tank whith softie and leather corals which dont really need any care and will do fine under the pc lighting.

im stayin with no sand bed just cause the large fish would constantly make a sandstorm ripin around and too much crud collects so ive gone bare bottom in all my tanks to keep algae and nitrates down, since a waterchange is 120g at a time high nitrates could be expencive
the red and white fish is the snapper and is probably my favorite fish ive ever had id recomend anyone with a 180g or bigger tank to get one anything smaller than a 180g would only be good for a year,


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

heres some pics from buildin it,








the old 130g i turned into the sump








new skimmers








drains
















return


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

dinner time


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

ha, it looks like the water is about to come crashing over when the big guy gets going.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

thats insane. i love big fish. i wish i ahd the room for em xD

i totaly thought that water was gonna totaly slosh over the side


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

that makes the 180 and 100 seem like 10g's. Nice tank!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

great tank what are the dimensions.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

its 8 feet by 30" wide and 24" tall


----------

